# How to dose small amounts



## bert (Sep 21, 2007)

I am starting a 3.7 gallon tank, and am unsure as to how to fertilize it. The Seachem chart at the top of this page wants me to dose 0.2 mL at a time, how do i do this, by drops, by pippetes, or some other way?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Dosing small aquariums is easy. For example PPS-Pro fertilizing dose is 1 ml per 10 gallon or 40 liters a day. For your 3.7 gallon aquarium the dose would be 7 drops a day solution #1 and #2. To do this you can get an eye dropper from your local drug store or pharmacy.


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

You can drop it in, 20 drops to a mL.

You can also buy syringes at a drug stores(needle free, of course) and do it that way.


----------



## bert (Sep 21, 2007)

Edward, i dont want to use pps, as i dont know where to get dry ferts, and would prefer to use a pre mixed solution, even if it costs more.

Now i am confused  as i have two contradictory posts, how many drops are really in a mL?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

bert said:


> ... i dont know where to get dry ferts, ...


http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/
http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/
http://www.hydroponics.com/
http://www.plantprod.com/


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

Edwards recommendation was 7 drops per day of PPS solution, so he wasn't saying 7 drops equals 1 mL, he was giving you specific PPS dosing instructions.

20 drops equals 1 mL. From there, you can figure out the dosing according to your SeaChem products or whatever products you are using.

I highly recommend buying dry ferts. They are so much cheaper, and really easy to put together. For large tanks, you can just dose dry, but for small tanks you can make a solution. It's easy, I promise.


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

maybe a small dispenser bottle would help.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/va...gory_name=8&product_id=20700&variant_id=66098


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Now I am confused. The PPS-Pro regime here

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...dback/30659-how-make-pps-classic-pps-pro.html

Shows that it is 1ml per 10 gallons but above shows 10ml per 10g.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

PPS-Pro daily dose is 1 ml / 10 gallon or 40 liters aquarium. 

examples:
1 ml / 10 gallon or 40 liters
5 ml / 50 gallon or 200 liters
10 ml / 100 gallon or 400 liter


----------



## bert (Sep 21, 2007)

Because i live in Australia, i probably cant buy from any of these sites...
Thanks for the good ideas though


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

just look in the phone book for hydroponics shops in your area... give them a call and ask if they sell the dry fertilizers. and ask if they sell digital scales, with an acuracy of 0.1g

that's where i got all my dry ferts... locally.


----------

